# Greenville, SC



## cxkid (Nov 13, 2005)

I will be in Greenville over thanksgiving and was hoping to rent a bike, any shops in the area that do this?

Also any info on local group rides and routes would be appreciated.

thanks


----------



## cyclefiend2000 (Nov 14, 2005)

this is a link to the local club i am a member of ...

http://www.greenvillespinners.org/

there are links to all the bike shops in the area. i am not sure which ones rent bikes. the site used to have a pretty decent ride calendar but i dont think it has been updated lately. most of the ride info is related through the yahoo newsgroup that most of the members are a part of. i will check it and post back if i can find any rides that week.

hope this helps.

edit: here is a link to the yahoo group.... http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/GreenvilleSpinners/

i couldnt find any rides posted recently, but generally there is a thanksgiving ride. probably if you post there someone can point you to some ride maps. i know alot of the rides but i couldnt tell you street by street what the turns are.

edit: i found a couple of routes listed on a web site. the first is one of the more popular routes in the area (at least for the weekends). everyone meets at the parking lot of the church on the furman university campus. the other is a nice route on the southside of town. most people park at the entry to the donaldson center (turn left off of augusta road where the sign points to the donaldson center. should only be ~2/10 of a mile to the entry to the donaldson center. most people park at the old bank on the left just in the gate. the road around donaldson is a 7 mile loop). if you park in either of these areas you are likely to find a riding partner.

http://www.pedaling.com/searchRides/RideDetails.asp?RouteID=586
http://www.pedaling.com/searchRides/RideDetails.asp?RouteID=588

edit: i also found this ...
http://www.triclub.org/oldsite/directions.htm
the ride from the farm looks interesting, but i have never tried it. the fountain inn ride also looks interesting, but i havent tried it either.


----------



## cxkid (Nov 13, 2005)

thanks a lot for your help


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

For some reason I think this shop rents road bikes. They definitely rent mt bikes.
Lou.


----------



## msheron (Nov 2, 2005)

*Upstate SC!*

I don't know as much about that area................but 45 mins. to 1 hr. up the road in Asheville, NC I can put you onto some very nice rides depending on how far you want to ride!


----------

